# NEW SAS and SAUK Skype group chat: JOIN US!



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Yep learned lots thanks


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Perhaps I should consider it *rubs face*


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Steinerz said:


> Perhaps I should consider it *rubs face*


Yay! <3


----------



## Avo91 (Jun 22, 2015)

I signed up to Tinychat the other day


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey NeverAFrown I have seen you before in the chatroom!!! :O Sure add me to the group my Skype username is in my signature.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is SAUK?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

What is the tiny chat room ? I'm interested in that too.

Nevermind, found it: *http://tinychat.com/sasukontiny*


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Findedeux said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is SAUK?


It's another SA forum, much smaller and almost entirely British people only.


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

CharlotteTortoise said:


> It's another SA forum, much smaller and almost entirely British people only.


Yep, forum for UK people - its easier that way to organise meetups.

Anyone else want to join this skype group?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sign me up, zeak16
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just added you ^


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd like to join, please. I am allieg9297.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm interested in joining. 

My username is zacky.vengeance87


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sent requests out just.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Added you ^^
And, I don't allow those in who want to attack certain religious groups. We are a diverse group, we don't want to offend anyone or throw insults around.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## Yoyoyoyo (Oct 6, 2012)

Add me please -- oh.ben1


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sent you a request ^


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Add me, pretty please! hiswaywardgirl


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

So is this like a group chat room sort of thingy or will you all actually be speaking over mics?

You can tell I am not incredibly technology savvy.


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Added^ 
We will be speaking over mics.


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

The reason why pruning of inactive users was brought in was because there was getting too many people wanting to join the group, and so many people was inactive or hadn't joined any calls. There's no point leaving inactive people in the group when other people want to join and take part, it is also deceptive if someone wants to know how big/small the group is. However now we can have more people in the group and we have found a way around the limit of 25 people, meaning that we don't have to kick people.

P.S religion is irrelevant in this matter, but I'm not muslim.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Added ^


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi there, this group is for voice calls, if you'd like to take part in voice calls let me know ^


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

hasaya-7
please :3? I'm sorry if I can't accept right away, dodgy wifi right now.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

When are the people in this group usually online and voice calling?


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Added you both ^
Calls are usually around 11pm UK time.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you have to be able to speak over mics to join or can people just text chat?


----------



## Dave47 (Aug 9, 2015)

I'd love to but sadly, i'm only an eel.


----------



## CP2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

This group is for people who want to participate in voice calls. There are other groups around which are for text chat, but you'd have to enquire about them.


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

I would like to join too! My skype is gokukamehameha2


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd like to join. 

Skype: apoc.alypse


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I would like to join for voice chat.

Skype: Findedeux1


----------

